# Chevrolet Cruze 1.4 Turbo To Get Manual Gearbox



## Tom_Cruze (Jul 23, 2010)

It's nice too see companies still coming out with manual gearboxes for their cars. Manual transmission cars are starting to become extinct. Autoguide got it right when they said *"While only a small percentage of buyers actually opt for a manual transmission, offering one usually indicates that a company seriously cares about how their products performance."*


----------



## Cruzer (Oct 18, 2010)

I'm surprised to be honest. I thought there would be a higher number of manual transmission still around, say 60/40 auto to manual ratio


----------

